# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از داروسازی

## Mobham

سلام 
من دانشجوی داروسازی آزاد تهران هستم راستش قبل کنکور خیلی به داروسازی علاقه داشتم و میخواستم این رشته رو برم ولی الان بعد از گذشتن 3 ترم متوجه شدم که این رشته اصلا با روحیات من سازگار نیست و نمیتونم باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنم
حالا ازدوستان کسی میدونه تو دانشگاه آزاد چجوری میشه به رشته ی پزشکی تغییر رشته داد؟ چون من مثل اینکه تو انتخاب رشته پزشکی آزاد شهرستان رو اوردم برای همین گفتم شاید بشه تغییر رشته داد ولی نمیدونم چجوری

----------


## Eli..

بهتره از دانشگاهی جایی بپرسی!!(با تمام احترامی که قائلم واسه دارو و داروساز ولی نمیدونم این رشته چرا اینقدر نچسبه)

----------


## Mobham

> بهتره از دانشگاهی جایی بپرسی!!(با تمام احترامی که قائلم واسه دارو و داروساز ولی نمیدونم این رشته چرا اینقدر نچسبه)


چون دانشگاه تو این دو هفته تعطیله گفتم اول اینجا بپرسم ببینم کسی تا به حال اینکارو انجام داده یا نه
و واقعا رشته ی داروسازی عاشقای خودش رو میخواد هر کسی نمیتونه باهاش کنار بیاد

----------


## mlt

یعنی اون چیزی که از بیرون شنیدی با اون چیزی که دیدی(تجربه کردی) فرق داشت؟


> چون دانشگاه تو این دو هفته تعطیله گفتم اول اینجا بپرسم ببینم کسی تا به حال اینکارو انجام داده یا نه
> و واقعا رشته ی داروسازی عاشقای خودش رو میخواد هر کسی نمیتونه باهاش کنار بیاد

----------


## FatemehS

> سلام 
> من دانشجوی داروسازی آزاد تهران هستم راستش قبل کنکور خیلی به داروسازی علاقه داشتم و میخواستم این رشته رو برم ولی الان بعد از گذشتن 3 ترم متوجه شدم که این رشته اصلا با روحیات من سازگار نیست و نمیتونم باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنم
> حالا ازدوستان کسی میدونه تو دانشگاه آزاد چجوری میشه به رشته ی پزشکی تغییر رشته داد؟ چون من مثل اینکه تو انتخاب رشته پزشکی آزاد شهرستان رو اوردم برای همین گفتم شاید بشه تغییر رشته داد ولی نمیدونم چجوری


سلام میتونین یه مقداری درمورد حال و احوال داروسازی برامون بگین. چطور بوده که دوست نداشتین؟ به نظرتون برای چه افرادی داروسازی رشته مناسبی هستش؟ 
البته اگه براتون مقدوره

----------


## Anni

زیاد اطلاعت ندارم.. فقط میدونم باید اجازه دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد رو بگیری.. و اینکه اون رشته و دانشگاهی ک میخوای بری رو باید تو کارنامه سبز داشته باشیش..

----------


## Mobham

> یعنی اون چیزی که از بیرون شنیدی با اون چیزی که دیدی(تجربه کردی) فرق داشت؟


بله دقیقا

----------


## Mobham

> سلام میتونین یه مقداری درمورد حال و احوال داروسازی برامون بگین. چطور بوده که دوست نداشتین؟ به نظرتون برای چه افرادی داروسازی رشته مناسبی هستش؟ 
> البته اگه براتون مقدوره


راستش تو دوران تحصیل درس های زیادی هستن که در محیط کار اصلا برای شما کاربرد نداره و من فکر میکردم کار بالینی هم داشته باشه که اونم نهایت چند واحد در ترم های آخر بصورت کارآموزی در داروخانه و هستش. بنظر من داروسازی بیشتر به درد کسانی میخوره که دنبال پزوهش هستن و دوست دارن علم زیادی داشته باشن و برای کسانی که کار های بالینی دوست دارن زیاد مناسب نیست مگر اینکه تخصص داروسازی بالینی بگیرید که اونم تا حدی میتونه برای کسانی مثل من خوب باشه

----------


## Mobham

> زیاد اطلاعت ندارم.. فقط میدونم باید اجازه دانشگاه مبدا و مقصد رو بگیری.. و اینکه اون رشته و دانشگاهی ک میخوای بری رو باید تو کارنامه سبز داشته باشیش..


دقیقا مشکل من همینجاست که تو انتخاب رشته ی آزاد تو سال 98 انتخاب های پایین تر رو مشخص نمیکرد که کدوم رو قبول شدی و کدوم نه و من الان نمیدونم چجوری متوجه بشم این وضوع رو

----------


## Anni

> دقیقا مشکل من همینجاست که تو انتخاب رشته ی آزاد تو سال 98 انتخاب های پایین تر رو مشخص نمیکرد که کدوم رو قبول شدی و کدوم نه و من الان نمیدونم چجوری متوجه بشم این وضوع رو



عاو.. روزانه چیزی قبول نشدی؟
والا منم نمیدونم..

----------


## Mobham

> عاو.. روزانه چیزی قبول نشدی؟والا منم نمیدونم..


شهر هایی که روزانه قبول شدم زیاد خوشم نمیاد. باز هم ممنون از پاسخگوییتون

----------

